# Avery FB foot holders



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been using bars to hang my averys but i starting to notice how loose the foot bases are getting, some even broke. Any suggestions?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bags or shelves would be my advice.

Bags can be a pain and I've come to realize that they protect the decoys but not as much as I would have thought. 
Stuff still manages to get broken.
The biggest reason we still mess with the bags is, it makes moving the spread out of the trailer or storing in the off season (in the garage or other) much easier.

Shelves really protect your decoys but take up alot of room in the trailer.

I wish I had my BF's back some days..


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I miss the BF's too, I have bags for all my dekes and it makes storage easier but man oh man trying to jigsaw everything back into the trailer really is a pain.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I tried the same method and found out the same thing, that the weight of the decoy combined with the bouncing around loosened & wrecked the bases.

The solution I came up with was to forget the foot bases and poles & convert all my Averys that had them to Real Motion Bases. The only ones that still have foot bases are the Lookers only because their high & forward center of gravity doesn't lend itself well to the Real Motion set up. I'm still figuring out how to convert them.

I put 11 big snap clips in my 5x10 trailer (three down the center & four each down the sides) hung about 4" off the supports with rope. From these I hang large mesh decoy bags. I can put 6 assembled & socked Averys or 5 Dakotas in each bag. My 6 Avery Lookers go 3 to a bag, fully assembled.

I carry & store the bases in buckets. The Averys fit perfectly in standard 5 gallon buckets, the bigger Dakota bases require a larger feed bucket.

This system works really well. The decoys are suspended off the floor so they don't get banged around much. With 11 bags of decoys filling up the space, they are packed tight enough that there's little movement.

I use X-Terminator blinds which fold flat and take up minimal space strapped to the walls. There is plenty of room up front for the two big tubs in which I store my G&H shell flocked heads, and more than enough room on the floor for an additional several dozen magnum & super magnum shells, the buckets for the bases, dog blinds, and other accessories...

The picture is of my initial set up when I was still experimenting with how I wanted it, but you can get the idea. In short order got rid of the poles and added more snaps as it's simply a better system. All the FB's are now hung from snaps, and the shells are on the floor.


----------

